# Types of Intakes



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

After hearing about all the crap about K&N and intake this, intake that debate, i have a silly question. As far as K&N goes, What is the difference between the "Drop In", the "SRI", and the "CAI". Kind of silly, and i feel like the first one and the second 2 are unrelated. I have a K&N "Typhoon" which is said to be a CAI.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Drop-in is just a replacement filter that "drops into" the OE air filter housing.

The Typhoon is generally a SRI (Short "Ram" Intake). It sometimes comes equipped with a shield to keep it from taking in hot underhood air. Depending on the shield's effectiveness it will draw in cool air from the fender opening. If the shield is not used it is considered a Warm Air Intake as it takes in warm undrhood air.

A Cold Air Intake (CAI) usually has longer plumbing that locates the air inlet outside of the engine compartment, ensuring it doesn't breathe hot underhood air.

The stock Cruze intake is a CAI that pulls ambient air from the shroud around the hood latch area. It is also located up high to avoid taking in water. Many aftermarket CAI setups put the air filter in a low location where it's vulnerable to sucking in water should the car be partially submerged or hit deep standing water at speed.


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

Just to comment on sucking up water with a CAI. I had a 94 Camaro with a K&N CAI. Well during a bad storm I drive through a deep puddle and sucked a ton of water up through my intake. Destroyed the motor. Now I'm paranoid of any bottom feeding CAI.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

sublime1996525 said:


> Just to comment on sucking up water with a CAI. I had a 94 Camaro with a K&N CAI. Well during a bad storm I drive through a deep puddle and sucked a ton of water up through my intake. Destroyed the motor. Now I'm paranoid of any bottom feeding CAI.


My buddy's silver '02 ZO6 suffered the same fate... installed a CAI that pulled high pressure cold air from in front of the rad. Deep puddle, bang.


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> My buddy's silver '02 ZO6 suffered the same fate... installed a CAI that pulled high pressure cold air from in front of the rad. Deep puddle, bang.


Oh I would be pissed. I was able to get mine covered under warranty luckily.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll wait for Danny to show up here, but check out his signature when he does. It's a Cruze with a snorkel. You'll know why. 

Typhoon is specific to the K&N intake. SRI (short ram intake) is also commonly known as a warm air intake. If the stock intake tubing wasn't so restrictive, I'd still be running it.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Couldn't we just pull that heat shield off the k&n tubing and run a warm air intake.. Any good to going this?? I watch my I take temps and they usually sit 2-3* above what the outside temp is..


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Couldn't we just pull that heat shield off the k&n tubing and run a warm air intake.. Any good to going this?? I watch my I take temps and they usually sit 2-3* above what the outside temp is..
> 
> 
> This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


It already is a warm air intake. Your intake temps are what they are because the intercooler cools the air back down. Try again when you're moving slowly in the summer in traffic with AC on.

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

That's why I stopped using CAIs. I was pulling into a gas station in my SRT4 about five years ago, hit a big puddle and hydrolocked the motor. I'll take a warm air over a dead engine.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

I purchased an Injen air intake. It can be setup as either a SRI or CAI. I installed it as a SRI for now becasue I forgot about the resonator box below and didnt feel like pulling the bumper cover off at 8:30pm. And according to my scan gauge it really warms up the air going into the motor. I let my car warm up for about 5 minutes today and with it running at about 135 degrees the intake air temp was about 60degrees. Now when i'm driving its only about 5-10 degrees warmer than ambient air. So as soon as I get some more time I will be installing the other section to get the fitler out of the engine bay, and possibly an additional heat shield around the pipe to block the hot air that much more. Also I purchased a hydra water shield to go over the filter to help it from getting soaked and beign a restriction.


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

Sanjay Collins said:


> That's why I stopped using CAIs. I was pulling into a gas station in my SRT4 about five years ago, hit a big puddle and hydrolocked the motor. I'll take a warm air over a dead engine.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yep. I'm with you 100%


----------

